
Zip Files All the Way Down - Ivoah
https://research.swtch.com/zip
======
basicplus2
i am reminded of a Zip Bomb..

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_bomb](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_bomb)

